# dog eating poop



## MarkySwan (Jun 5, 2008)

hallo..

anyone ever encountered this.. my puppy is going to the old dogs poo, im feeding him x3 a day but still eating the other dogs mess...


what to do ??


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes most dogs will do it! dogs we've had in the past have grown out of it though!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

perfectly normal,cat,horse,cow are all popular to!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

My first NI ate cat poo and wouldn't grow out of it  so I covered all cat poo in the garden with chili powder n general hot stuff she soon took the hint and doesn't do it anymore thank god


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

yuk yuk............


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> My first NI ate cat poo and wouldn't grow out of it  so I covered all cat poo in the garden with chili powder n general hot stuff she soon took the hint and doesn't do it anymore thank god


* My doby used to do that, so we put chilly powder on but the silly so and so loved the powder so hed eat it all the more lol. He did outgrow it though!*


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Is this the same puppy you where having problems with pooing in the house and not on paper?? Is he eating his own poo??

Puppy Love


----------



## MarkySwan (Jun 5, 2008)

wont eat his own poo.. just the older dogs.. i might try spraying something on it...

he seemsto like sheep stuff aswell... hmm

hes stopped the house soiling now.. and for the past week hasnt had a single accident..


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

make sure that you correct this kind of behavior since feces contains things that can be harmful for your dog's health.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

xpalaboyx said:


> make sure that you correct this kind of behavior since feces contains things that can be harmful for your dog's health.


Not really they don't, especially if it is a dog that lives with the 'eating' dog. The chances of picking up worms/disease from outside dog poo is also extremely small, and if dog is wormed/vaccinated/immune, then it's unlikely to matter much.

Dogs eating poo is a habit that is disgusting to us, but totally normal and natural to them. In the wild they would gain valuble nutrients from it, and probably do in a domsticated environment. My pups both do it in the garden (not while out) but I am pretty sure they'll grow out of it, all my others have.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

MarkySwan said:


> wont eat his own poo.. just the older dogs.. i might try spraying something on it...
> 
> ..


why not just pick up the old poo?????


----------



## Siluri (Jun 24, 2008)

jackson said:


> Not really they don't, especially if it is a dog that lives with the 'eating' dog. The chances of picking up worms/disease from outside dog poo is also extremely small, and if dog is wormed/vaccinated/immune, then it's unlikely to matter much.
> 
> Dogs eating poo is a habit that is disgusting to us, but totally normal and natural to them. In the wild they would gain valuble nutrients from it, and probably do in a domsticated environment. My pups both do it in the garden (not while out) but I am pretty sure they'll grow out of it, all my others have.


I read somewhere that the pup is trying to gain bacteria to aid its digestion, not sure how true this is though, but the vet said something similar to my mother when her baby tortoise did it.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Siluri said:


> I read somewhere that the pup is trying to gain bacteria to aid its digestion, not sure how true this is though, but the vet said something similar to my mother when her baby tortoise did it.


It can be a sign of dietry deficiency, but not usually in a pup. Poo eating is perfectly normal puppy behaviour. ( I do wonder ifthey learn it from Mum's who clean up after them?!)


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

my 8 month old pup used to do it a lot but hasnt for ages and thought she'd grown out of it...untill this morning  back door was wide open and I get this wiff coming from the snug next to the kitchen.....she was stood there with the tell tale brown smugde on the floor!!! why on earth she did it in there I am at a total loss.....shes been here 3 months now she knows exactly where to go the open door was in the next room!!!!

I understand to expect the odd accident but the door was wide open!!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Try giving your dogs pineapple chunk a day this seemingly works to deter poo eating


----------



## melb (May 21, 2008)

Hi,
My Labrador started this disgusting habit after being castrated at the age of nine, we are also at a loss as to why he does it, as he didnt bother before.
Have been advised to give him half a ring of pineapple a day by a dog breeder, but it is apparently very common habit in dogs.


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine are all like little demons for horse poo, we have a race when mucking out if I can pick it up faster than they can eat it. My corgi also likes chicken food?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

clueless said:


> Try giving your dogs pineapple chunk a day this seemingly works to deter poo eating


i have heard that this is a good cure!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

clueless said:


> Try giving your dogs pineapple chunk a day this seemingly works to deter poo eating


Thats wat i used to do  and it worked.


----------



## Lovemydog.biz (Jun 23, 2008)

There are dogs that definitely do this, one of the things a dog trainer told me was that if when they are puppies and new born in the crate with their mum and there has been poo in there they have found it a comfort thing to pick up and eat it. I dont know how much of that is truth or not?

We had a couple of people in Rabbits puppy class that did that and one option seemed to be to feed your dog a bit of pineapple everyday which then makes the taste of poo horrid to your dog. There is also apparently a certain type of tablet your vet can order you (I'm sorry no idea what its called) which again is meant to make your dogs taste buds reject poo.

There are quite a few dogs in my park that do poo and the owners try to watch them like a hawk to deter them so they dont get in the habit of eating it. But it is tricky as they start sneaking off in secret to eat it instead! I hope the pineapple helps.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

It is just something dogs do. Totally normal dog behaviour. Just because we find it abhorrent, doesn't mean dogs do or should,or that there is anything wrong in them doing it. rabbits also sometimes eat their poo, and there are health benefits to it. 

The people we got our pup back from tried tablets from the vets, which didn't work, as they were worried about the pup eating poo then licking their children. Honestly! I am not being funny, but considering dogs lick their own bits fairly frequently, does it really make that much difference if they eat their poo aswell? 

I have heard pineapple works though.


----------



## daniellechua (Jan 17, 2008)

It is very common for puppies or dogs to eat their poo. It might be irrelevant to human but for dogs, poo might be something interesting to them. What is so interesting about POO that let your dog enjoy it so much? Let me share with you what I know. But eating poo is popular among puppies. So do not worry if your puppies or dogs are having these problems and there is a solution for it.

You can read my thought of dog eating poos here.

Danielle Chua
Danielle Chua, Dog, Dog Care School,dog health, dog training, dog barking, dog health, dog crate | Dog Care School


----------



## tyson (Jun 25, 2008)

My pup eats, or at the moment licks his poo up. I go out with him, call him over as soon as he has done the poo and tell him he is a good boy, then rush to clean it up. At the park he will pull me so he can eat the duck poo!!!!!


----------



## mandee (Jun 28, 2008)

my pups been doing the same to! they say pinapple cure it!?


----------



## Meezers (Jun 13, 2008)

My springer done this as a pup, very gross lol, he would come in from garden with it round his teeth and gums! 

Vet said try giving charcoal biscuits and it done the trick!


----------



## Drew72 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yuk, but my dog does it too, and he's about 5 ! so i'm glad i'm not alone !!


----------



## tyson (Jun 25, 2008)

Do i give the dog pineapple?????? or poor it on the duck poo!!!!! hahahahah


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

A thread on poo! 

My dog used to enjoy cat poo. Fresh and covered in litter..all crunchy and hot...

Whether it was natural or not I just couldn't stomach it. Her teeth were covered in brown stuff and the crunching of the litter were almost as bad as fried mushy pea sarnie...

So I got my bottle of hot chilli sauce, waited for the next cat dump...poured the sauce over the dump..dog picked up dump and dropped it like a hot potato..never again has she eaten cats poo.


Incidentally why do they like rolling in poo??


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

tyson said:


> Do i give the dog pineapple?????? or poor it on the duck poo!!!!! hahahahah


be like a chinese fusion - sweet and sour duck poo lol


----------



## MarkySwan (Jun 5, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Incidentally why do they like rolling in poo??


oh this one i def cant get my head round...

suppose it saves me clearing up the yard if he eats it all..


----------



## silly gilly (Apr 7, 2008)

they roll in poo to cover their scent, it goes back to their hunting ancestry. its so damn annoying when you bath them and then they go and find a nice fox poo to roll in, my terriers do it all the time


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks for that silly gilly. my dog just loves rolling in ducks poo. it is very whiffy lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

I was just in the garden with Foxy and I saw this odd looking grey slimey stuff on the grass, I didn't know what it was and to check it out I went and stuck my finger in it! YUK! I had to, to make sure it wasn't bad for Foxy to go near lol. It stunk nasty... I think it might have been some sort of runny bird poo or sick or something. Foxy soon homed in on it while I was getting something to clear it up with lol.

In the first couple of days of bringing Foxy home she done a poo and she sniffed it and lifted it up in the air and chucked it (playing). She hasn't done anything like that since, she just gives it a sniff then runs off proudly at what she's just done 

My nans puppy used to eat poo alot! Her own poo and her other dogs poo  I could never work out why! I certainly wouldn't let her lick my face after that!


----------



## Sirus (Apr 14, 2009)

With referance to the Pineapple, is this fresh or canned ?


----------



## Adopted Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I feel sooo much better knowing that there are others out there racing the dog to the poo piles. I think they are now pooing in secret spots so that we are unable to pick them up before they get to it.

We are going to try the pills from the vet and see how it goes, but i think i will also buy pineapples to see how it goes.


----------



## scoredot (11 mo ago)

I have the same problem. I'm trying to teach him not to, but it's hard...


----------



## scoredot (11 mo ago)

Me again, I found this interesting part of content:

*So, Why Do Dogs Eat Poop?*
Many physical and psychological factors can cause poop eating behavior in dogs. In some cases, poop eating is normal. However, in others, it is a sign of serious health issues.

*How To Stop Your Dog From Eating Poop?*
Dogs that eat poop are at a high risk of contracting some dangerous diseases. Therefore, you must stop this behavior as soon as possible.

Now that we know what causes poop eating behavior in dogs, we can work on eliminating it.

*Diet supplements*
If your dog lacks nutrients from regular food, you can always add supplements to its daily diet.

For example, a dog that suffers from mineral deficiency should eat some kelp. On the other hand, a dog that suffers from a hydrochloric acid deficiency should be given apple cider vinegar.

Adding supplements to your dog's diet will satisfy the needs of your dog for nutrients and eliminate the need to eat poop.

*Use a deterrent*
Dogs don't like certain smells and tastes. Therefore, you can add those products to the poop to deter your dog from eating it. For example, camomile, parsley, or garlic could do the trick.

*Keep the dog's environment clean*
To prevent your dog to eat poop, keep your backyard and his living environment clean.

*Training*
Commands like "leave it" and "come" can prove very useful. These two commands can make your life a lot easier and make your dog more obedient.

*Don't give your dog the opportunity to eat poop*
To prevent your dog from eating poop, simply restrict his access to the poop. Pet fences and similar products can help you keep your dog from the areas with poop.

*Feed your dog a high-quality diet*
A balanced high-quality diet with quality, organic ingredients are most important for the health of your dog. Every penny you save on the dog's food, you will pay the vet bills. Therefore, save yourself and your dog from frequent vet visits and buy food that will satisfy all of your dog's needs.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

scoredot said:


> Me again, I found this interesting part of content:
> 
> *So, Why Do Dogs Eat Poop?*
> Many physical and psychological factors can cause poop eating behavior in dogs. In some cases, poop eating is normal. However, in others, it is a sign of serious health issues.
> ...


The thread you've replied to is 11 years old and no longer active, Thanks for your advice but it looks rather vague and general.


----------

